# Need support for a web comic called "The Super Life of Jasfit".



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey, guys. I've been working on this comic for a while, but I really want to get it out there. I'm really wanting a colorist. If I had a smartphone, I would show you pictures of what the comics look like. I would also like suggestions on how to publish it and I think I know how to make a website for it. Inspiration is welcome and I won't "sell" the comics, so I won't steal characters for money which is fair. :3

So, any helpers?


----------

